# Tàng kinh cát > Chương trình cad, cam, cnc v.v... >  Tổng quan về phần mềm Mastercam

## TopSolutions

*Phần mềm CAM hàng đầu thế giới
*Nếu bạn đang tìm kiếm một giải pháp CAM toàn diện với mức chi phí hợp lý thì Mastercam sẽ là lựa chọn hàng đầu.
Thành lập tại Massachusetts năm 1983 CNC Software, Inc.* là một trong những nhà phát triển phần mềm (CAD/CAM) lâu đời nhất. Họ là những công ty đầu tiên giới thiệu phần mềm CAD/CAM*cho cả người thiết kế và gia công..*Mastercam, *ban đầu là phần mềm 2D*CAM *có các công cụ CAD*giúp người lập trình thiết kế các chi tiết trên máy tính, và hỗ trợ máy CNC để gia công các chi tiết đó. *Từ đó Mastercam*phát triển vượt bậc và trở thành gói CAD/CAM *được sử dụng nhiều nhất trên thế giới.*CNC Software, Inc. hiện nay được đặt ở Tolland, Connecticut.


23 năm liên liếp Mastercam đứng đầu trong top sản phẩm lập trình NC được sử dụng nhiều nhất thế giới

Hiện nay Mastercam đã có các modun dành cho tất cả các loại hình gia công sử dụng máy CNC bao gồm: gia công Phay từ 2 – 5 trục, Tiện, Tiện – Phay kết hợp, Cắt dây EDM và Routers. Mastercam có nhiều chiến lược chạy dao vô cùng thông minh phù hợp mọi loại hình sản xuất cơ khí giúp cho người dùng gia công 2D, 3D các sản phẩm từ đơn giản tới phức tạp trong thời gian nhanh nhất đồng thời nâng cao tối đa tuổi thọ dao và độ bền của máy, không những thế Mastercam những phiên bản từ 2017 còn có giao diện đẹp mắt, dễ sử dụng và thân thiện với người dùng

Bạn có thể thiết kế model trực tiếp tại Mastercam hoặc nhập dữ liệu Solid hoặc bề mặt từ các phần mềm CAD khác như NX, Catia, Creo, Solidworks… *sau đó chỉ với một vài thao tác đơn giản khác phần mềm sẽ giúp bạn tạo ra code NC cho máy CNC để gia công chính xác sản phẩm được thiết kế cho bạn.

Các thiết lập đường chạy dao hoàn chỉnh của Mastercam bao gồm contour, drill, pocketing, face, peel mill, engraving, surface high speed, advanced multiaxis, *và nhiều tính năng khác— giúp người vận hành có thể cắt chi tiết một cách nhanh và chính xác. *Người dùng Mastercam*có thể tạo và cắt các chi tiết với nhiều hệ điều hành và loại máy CNC khác nhau, thông qua các chiến lược chạy dao mà Mastercam đưa ra hoặc họ có thể tự tùy chỉnh đường chạy dao theo ý muốn của mình. Mastercam cũng có tính linh hoạt thông qua các ứng dụng của bên thứ 3 và gọi là C-hooks, *dùng cho các máy chuyên biệt và các ứng dụng riêng.



Một số sản phẩm thông dụng nổi bật của Mastercam:
Sản phẩm dành cho gia công phay:

*Entry Mill:
*
Tính năng gồm nhiều chiến lược cho CAM 2,5D như phay hốc, phay bao (phay viền), khoan và tạo lỗ với mô phỏng đường chạy dao. Gói cũng bao gồm trọn bộ các công cụ khung dây, bề mặt và khối CAD tập trung vào các nhu cầu của kĩ sự. gồm có: Thiết kế, tạo khối Solids, Rast2Vec và sắp xếp

*Mill (hay dùng)
*
Bao gồm tất cả các tính năng của Mill Entry cũng như các chiến lược gia công mạnh mẽ cho định vị 2-3 trục, 3 + 2 trục và các ứng dụng phay loại thay thế trục quay. Với công nghệ Mastercam Dynamic Motion, gia công 3D (nhiều bề mặt) thô và gia công tinh (bề mặt đơn) với khả năng nhận dạng phôi để gia công lại hiệu quả. Bao gồm: Thiết kế, Khắc, Rast2Vec, Sắp xếp và tạo khối Solids. Đồng thời cho phép khách hàng SOLIDWORKS truy cập vào Mastercam đối với sản phẩm SOLIDWORKS Mill (khách hàng có thể sử dụng một phiên bản của một trong hai sản phẩm cùng một lúc.)

*Mill 3D (hay dùng)
*
Bao gồm tất cả các tính năng của Mastercam Mill 2D đến 3D cũng như gia công 3D tiên tiến cho các khối, bề mặt và lưới STL. Được hỗ trợ bởi công nghệ Mastercam Dynamic Motion, phần mềm có các đường chạy dao gia công thô, bán thô, đa bề mặt 3D HST và các chiến lược hoàn thiện được tối ưu hóa cho các ứng dụng gia công tốc độ cao. Bao gồm: Thiết kế, Khắc, Rast2Vec, sắp xếp và Solids. Đồng thời cho phép khách hàng SOLIDWORKS truy cập vào Mastercam đối với sản phẩm SOLIDWORKS Mill (khách hàng có thể sử dụng một phiên bản của một trong hai sản phẩm cùng một lúc.)

Sản phẩm dành cho gia công tiện:

*Entry Lathe
*
Tính năng gồm các chiến lược tiện thô, tiện tinh, tiện rãnh, tiện ren, khoan, tiện trong. Gói cũng có các công cụ thiết kế Solid, khung dây, bề mặt tập trung vào các nhu cầu của kĩ sự. gồm có: Thiết kế, tạo khối Solids, Rast2Vec và sắp xếp

*Lathe (hay dùng)*

Gồm tất cả các tính năng của Entry Mill. Gói có tính năng Mastercam Dynamic Motion ,Thực hiện nguyên công tạo lỗ, tiện bao trục C/Y, khả năng chuyển chi tiết cho máy tiện 2 mâm cặp . Có thể kết hợp với Mastercam Mill hoặc Mill 3D cho các ứng dụng tiện tiên tiến. Gói còn phép khách hàng SOLIDWORKS truy cập vào Mastercam cho sản phẩm Lathe SOLIDWORKS (khách hàng có thể sử dụng phiên bản của một trong hai sản phẩm cùng một lúc.)

Sản phầm dành cho gia công cắt dây:

Tính năng gồm các chiến lược cho gia công cắt dây 2 trục và 4 trục, mô phỏng quá trình cắt, bộ thư viện và giao diện tùy chỉnh cho Agie Vision control. Gói cũng có các công cụ giúp người dùng thiết kế khối, bề mặt, khung dây...

Ngoài ra Mastercam còn có nhiều mô đun phục vụ gia công cho máy Router và Mastercam cho Solidworks khác nữa

Nguồn: https://topsolutions.com.vn/2018/09/...-ve-mastercam/

----------

